# Craftsman-Bosch router guide



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

I own two versions of the new Craftsman routers, the 1-1/2 HP Bosch look-alike plunge router, and the 2-1/2 HP pro, and both, I think, are made by Bosch. Anyhow, After looking at the sheet metal guide that comes with the Pro three-piece router set, I got to wondering if a Bosch micro-adjustable guide would work. Well, the one I tried, did, and below is what I found.

First, I got a deal on a Bosch RA1051 router guide. This is the heavy plastic one with the micro-adjust knob on the one rod. The guide has four V grooves for the rods, that wing screws on the top hold the rods in place. The rods though, are around 3/8", and too big for the Craftsman, but, using the outer notches on the Bosch, the spacing is correct.

Next, I took the two smaller rods off the Craftsman guide, and placed those in the V grooves of the Bosch guide, and they do work, as they're 5/16", but not as long as the Bosch. Using them, you don't get as long of a reach as you would if the larger rods would have fit.

The fix is, go to someone like Online Metals, and go to their cold rolled steel rod section. Buy two pieces of 5/16" rod, at 18" to 24" long, then use them in the Bosch guide, and now you have a guide that will give you plenty of extension, with micro-adjustment. I used 1144 stressproof steel rod, as they didn't have 5/16" diameter in 1018 cold rolled rod. Last, be sure to chamfer the edges of the rod on a bench grinder, so they will slide easily into the router base.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Will, what model numbers are these routers? The new Craftsman combo's are not Bosch, just inexpensive copies of the design. I have never seen if confirmed but my guess is they are built by B&D or one of their companies.


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

*Craftsman Models*



Mike said:


> Will, what model numbers are these routers? The new Craftsman combo's are not Bosch, just inexpensive copies of the design. I have never seen if confirmed but my guess is they are built by B&D or one of their companies.


Mike,

From what I've read, some say the model's below are made by Bosch, or from what I've read at a few other websites. A quick Google search will show these. My smaller one is a 1-3/4 HP (I messed up earlier, and said 1-1/2), plunge router, model 27666, and they also have a 2 HP model using the same base, model 27683, and a 2-1/4 HP, model 27669 with digital speed control. The plunge base is almost identical to the Bosch, except for the above table adjustment, and depth stop rod.

Now whether they're made by Bosch, or not, I'm not sure. They could have licensed the design, and built these, as patents would be involved, and Craftsman couldn't have used it without it. My guess is that the same company is making parts for everybody, see below.

The 3 piece combo set I have, is a 2-1/4 HP, model 28084, and has the D-handle base. There's still a two piece like this they offer, the model 27680. Now, I'm not sure on this routers plunge base, but I believe it is not Bosch, but actually modeled after the new Rigid. It uses the same fixed base design as the others, or like Bosch.

The models I have do not use the rack and pinion height adjustment, but one similar to Bosch, that uses the notched motor for quick settings, and a screw type adjustment. However, the Bosch does not have a plunge base that is adjustable above table like its Craftsman cousin does.

Here's the thing on Craftsman power tools in particular. They're mostly made by the same factory that produces Milwaukee, Ryobi, Ridgid, AEG, Homelite, Hoover, Dirt Devil, and Vax. The companies name is Techtronic Industries, and they're located in Hong Kong. It is a possibility that Bosch may use the same factory for a parts source, and maybe design, I don't know. Anyhow, Techtronic generally just modifies one of the named tools above, changes it color, and calls it a Craftsman.

The router guide I mentioned is a Bosch, and it works well with my Craftsman routers, but only after changing the rod sizes to 5/16". I think there is another model that may have already had the smaller rods, just like it.


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

Mike, I went ahead and did the search on Google again, using the words "bosch craftsman router techtronics". Do the same, and you'll see several forums with answers on this.

In my opinion, Bosch is most likely using Techtronics, just like Ridgid is, for subcontracting their router designs. On the Techtronics website, (TTI), they mention, after looking through fine print, that they design, manufacture, and sub contract for other companies, or other than the brands they list, or the brands I mentioned above.
Plus, if I remember correctly, I could have sworn they used to have a Ridgid logo on the TTI website, but it's no longer there. Also, take a look at the Craftsman router table, model 61181, that is the same as the Bosch RA1181, and Techtronics says they manufacture router tables, along with a ton of other tools.

Some of the other Craftsman power tools are made by Black & Decker. Some of the table top power tools, etc., are made by a company named Rikon in Taiwan, along with another company named Rexon.

I would about be that Techtronics is making at least 75% of the power tools we use, here in the US, and in Europe, and it's just that we don't know it. There's no knock-offs, since the same company makes them all.


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

WillMatney said:


> Mike,
> 
> From what I've read, some say the model's below are made by Bosch, or from what I've read at a few other websites. A quick Google search will show these. My smaller one is a 1-3/4 HP (I messed up earlier, and said 1-1/2), plunge router, model 27666, and they also have a 2 HP model using the same base, model 27683, and a 2-1/4 HP, model 27669 with digital speed control. The plunge base is almost identical to the Bosch, except for the above table adjustment, and depth stop rod.
> 
> ...


I thought some might be interested in the photo below. It is a capture from a magazine that shows an earlier model Craftsman router along with the Bosch. These are the two I would call twins, or the same model, with only a color change.

The ones out now have a slight difference with the above-table lift screw, where the Craftsman fixed base extends to the bottom of the router base, and the Bosch stops at the adjustment knob. I don't think that Bosch has yet to include one on their plunge base.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Craftsman did have a Bosch made model. If the model # starts with 320. it is Bosch. If not it isn't. I am only aware of one model that was made by Bosch.


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on with the manufacturing, to be honest. As I had read, somebody had ordered parts for their Craftsman router, and received them in Bosch bags on another forum.

The new ones, or the 1-3/4 HP model I have, is still a dead ringer, almost, for the new Bosch, except for the depth adjustment screw length, and the Craftsman model is now using rubber handles, instead of wood, but all else is pretty much the same, including the motor. This doesn't count the heavy-duty model, or the digital speed control models that Craftsman has. The HD model is closer to a Rigid, in design, for the plunge base, bust still like to Bosch on the fixed base.

I wonder why Bosch isn't including the above-table adjustment on their plunge base, as it works just fine, once you remove the rod springs? I have the 1-3/4 HP router in my table right now, and it's a slick setup to use, and easy to adjust. The only fault is using the spindle lock, as its under the table, and hard to reach. I ended up buying a set of bit extenders over it, that came with wrenches.

To be highly honest, I think that Bosch is using the same contractor to make their routers, or at least some models, as the other companies are, which is Techtronics.

I absolutely couldn't be happier with both models I have, as they have plenty of power, and no vibration, or no more than the expensive brands do. I just wonder how many other Bosch accessories will work with these routers, like the edge guide does? I know the router tables are the same.

I almost forgot to add that Online Metals now have 5/16" hot rolled rod, or they call it round bar, now in stock, and it is cheaper than what I used, however, it will probably bend and flex a little easier. Two 20" pieces of the hot rolled will run around $4.00 I think.


----------



## Shotty81 (Apr 2, 2012)

WillMatney said:


> I own two versions of the new Craftsman routers, the 1-1/2 HP Bosch look-alike plunge router, and the 2-1/2 HP pro, and both, I think, are made by Bosch. Anyhow, After looking at the sheet metal guide that comes with the Pro three-piece router set, I got to wondering if a Bosch micro-adjustable guide would work. Well, the one I tried, did, and below is what I found.
> 
> First, I got a deal on a Bosch RA1051 router guide. This is the heavy plastic one with the micro-adjust knob on the one rod. The guide has four V grooves for the rods, that wing screws on the top hold the rods in place. The rods though, are around 3/8", and too big for the Craftsman, but, using the outer notches on the Bosch, the spacing is correct.
> 
> ...


Will, I have the Craftsman 1-1/2 hp (27666) Router and also bought the craftsman edge guide, however the rods are too big. Was thinking about using your idea of changing out the rods but was curious as to how the rods were held in on the Bosch edge guide. The craftsman model has set screws in the ends of the rods.


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

*Craftsman guide*



Shotty81 said:


> Will, I have the Craftsman 1-1/2 hp (27666) Router and also bought the craftsman edge guide, however the rods are too big. Was thinking about using your idea of changing out the rods but was curious as to how the rods were held in on the Bosch edge guide. The craftsman model has set screws in the ends of the rods.


To use the Craftsman guide, you would have to drill and tap the ends of the new rods. The Bosch has clamps on it that grab the outside of the rods, in three sets of v-notches, and can be used as a coarse adjustment, then the fine is done by the knob at the rear. This way, you don't have to shove the rods through the base for a coarse adjustment.

I read on the Craftsman website, I think from a review, that the sheet metal type edge guide wouldn't fit some of the routers they have, so I wouldn't buy it. They have another that is plastic, that mounts as a base plate, but I'm not too sure how well made that is.

Its according to how well you can position a drill, or maybe mount the rods in a drill press, with the table at parallel to the chuck, and drill the ends of the new rods for a tap. If not, and if you have a machinist friend with a lathe, he could do it easy.

If nothing else, do like I did, and catch a good auction on a Bosch, and buy a set of rods. This worked slick as a whistle.


----------



## robchang (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Will, I have been looking at the Craftsman 27680 (because they don't make the 3 base model you have any more) and I was considering either this or the Bosch 1617EVSPK.

I just called Sears to find out who the manufacturer of the 27680 router was and it is Chervon Limited. Too bad it's not Bosch. I don't know how good of quality the Chervon is. From a couple personal reviews seems like people like this router and features even compared to the Bosch. 

If anyone wants to know who makes Craftsman tools you can just call 1-800-377-7414 and ask - just tell them the model or item #.



WillMatney said:


> Mike,
> 
> From what I've read, some say the model's below are made by Bosch, or from what I've read at a few other websites. A quick Google search will show these. My smaller one is a 1-3/4 HP (I messed up earlier, and said 1-1/2), plunge router, model 27666, and they also have a 2 HP model using the same base, model 27683, and a 2-1/4 HP, model 27669 with digital speed control. The plunge base is almost identical to the Bosch, except for the above table adjustment, and depth stop rod.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

DeWalt DW618B3 2-1/4 HP Heavy-Duty Three Base Router Kit

==



robchang said:


> Hi Will, I have been looking at the Craftsman 27680 (because they don't make the 3 base model you have any more) and I was considering either this or the Bosch 1617EVSPK.
> 
> I just called Sears to find out who the manufacturer of the 27680 router was and it is Chervon Limited. Too bad it's not Bosch. I don't know how good of quality the Chervon is. From a couple personal reviews seems like people like this router and features even compared to the Bosch.
> 
> If anyone wants to know who makes Craftsman tools you can just call 1-800-377-7414 and ask - just tell them the model or item #.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

WillMatney said:


> I would about be that Techtronics is making at least 75% of the power tools we use, here in the US, and in Europe, and it's just that we don't know it. There's no knock-offs, since the same company makes them all.


Sorry, Will, but that's not true for the "brands" in Europe. Festool really do manufacture their own in-house, Bosch use Scintilla in Switzerland (who they own in any case, although I suspect they in turn sub some of it to Hidria-Perles), however the GKF600 (our version of the Colt) comes from Malaysia and the GMF1600 (our version of the MR23) is brought-in from the USA and so may well be Chinese in origin, Mafell make their own 1/2in router in-house, but buy the 8mm plungers from Festool, deWalt uses Hidria-Perles in Slovenia for their plungers and the same firm is also used by Trend and Virutex for parts of their ranges and sells it's under its' own brand name as well, Metabo still make their own 8mm plunger in-house (they used to sell it to Holz-Her and AEG as well in pre-TTI days), Casals/Freud (who used to make a lot of stuff for others) have all but disappeared as has Felisatti (who used to assemble for DW, amongst others) since both being bought by a Russian firm, Interskol, a few years back whilst some of our Makitas are actually assembled locally at Telford in the UK. Other than that both Sparky in Bulgaria and Kress in Germany do subcon manufacturing for other European power tool manufacturers, Sparky most notably for AEG for several decades in the past. So not yet all Chinese here other than the cheap end of the market, I'm glad to say, although doubtless they are coming. I'm told that in some East European countries almost all BLUE Bosch power tools are marked "Made in PRC" or similar which might indicate a quality differential. Who knows?

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't know how I missed all these updates to this thread. First off Bosch built the Craftsman 26620 router for Sears. Bosch builds their own routers. The new Craftsman combo kits are built somewhere in Asia and are just Sears cheap versions of the Bosch 1617 design. Sears does this with many tools. They put a tool in their distribution chain and then they cancel further orders and release cheaper versions. You will find proof of this by searching the web. There are lawsuits ongoing for this reason.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> I don't know how I missed all these updates to this thread. First off Bosch built the Craftsman 26620 router for Sears. Bosch builds their own routers. The new Craftsman combo kits are built somewhere in Asia and are just Sears cheap versions of the Bosch 1617 design. Sears does this with many tools. They put a tool in their distribution chain and then they cancel further orders and release cheaper versions. You will find proof of this by searching the web. There are lawsuits ongoing for this reason.


Links please! Other than the rotozip thing which is 9 years old! I know you are a Bosch fan, but... just a little of the top with this one?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

craftsman lawsuit - Google Search

The Max access wrench is the latest I am aware of. Sears contracted with Bosch to provide them with the 1617 clone which was sold as the 26620. It was sold for two years and was the first time a Craftsman router made it into the top 5 in testing. The next model Sears introduced was the new combo kits which are styled after the 1617 combo kits.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> craftsman lawsuit - Google Search
> 
> The Max access wrench is the latest I am aware of. Sears contracted with Bosch to provide them with the 1617 clone which was sold as the 26620. It was sold for two years and was the first time a Craftsman router made it into the top 5 in testing. The next model Sears introduced was the new combo kits which are styled after the 1617 combo kits.


I see lawsuits over "Made in America" claims, Maxrench patent claims, Accuracy of HP rating claims, etc, but nothing to support you contention. Your search has 576,000 hits. Not gonna read them all, but I did not see any with respect to canceling a Bosch contract and selling a cheaper brand! Also Sears still sells Bosch branded product.

Yes, Sears sold a Bosch built router. I have not seen the contract, therefore I don't know how many Sears contracted for, or for what specific time frame the contract was for, or any other detail of the contract, or whether those obligations were met. 

However, Most retailers(Sears _is a retailer_, not a manufacturer) change suppliers all the time. Doesn't mean there was breech of contract involved. Unfortunately, lawsuits are a fact of life these days, and the bigger you get, the more likely someone is to go after you. 

From www.chervon.net/about.php... "CHERVON products are now sold by more than 30,000 top chain stores in 65 countries. CHERVON is one of the top-ten providers of power tools worldwide." I am sure their contract with Sears helped get them there! And from what I have seen, they look pretty good, and yes, I do own one! 

Have not heard of Bosch filing a patent infringement suit against Chervon or Sears either.

PS... https://www.google.com/search?q=Bos...org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, I did not say Bosch was involved in a lawsuit and I did not mention patent infringment. The Craftsman combo kits are designed in the style of the 1617 but in home owner quality as opposed to industrial quality.

I gave you the two year figure since that is how long I saw the 26620 routers were available.

I did say "Sears does this with many tools. They put a tool in their distribution chain and then they cancel further orders and release cheaper versions. You will find proof of this by searching the web. There are lawsuits ongoing for this reason."

I purchased some great (7"?) cut off wheels from Sears, I do not remember the name brand. "Lifetime guarantee" which lasted about 6 months until Sears quit selling them and soon after offered a similar but lesser quality product. Does Sears still sell Robogrip brand pliers?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> Duane, I did not say Bosch was involved in a lawsuit and I did not mention patent infringment. The Craftsman combo kits are designed in the style of the 1617 but in home owner quality as opposed to industrial quality.
> 
> I gave you the two year figure since that is how long I saw the 26620 routers were available.
> 
> ...


Ok. I get your meaning, although that was not the way it read to me. 

First only Craftsman hand tools have a lifetime warranty. Not Craftsman power tools. Not tools that say Sears or any other name but Craftsman, unless specifically sold with lifetime. That alone causes a lot of people confusion(willful confusion mostly.. it is not a secret).

That said, yes products do get discontinued, manufacturers drop models. Robogrip pliers were a hot item for a while, the probably sale may have dropped off to a point it was not economical to carry them. I know we stopped seeing as many returned for replacement as we once did. If a product is no longer available, it is kind of hard to replace with identical unit. It has happened, sure. It has or will happen with anyone offering lifetime warranty. Perhaps that practice(lifetime warranties) should be outlawed for that reason.

That said, we were discussing routers. In the 35 years I worked for Sears( and yes I am a retired Sears employee) There *NEVER EVER* was a lifetime warranty on _any_ power tools that I am aware of, period. Many, many people that thought because they said Craftsman on them, they should have, but that is another story altogether. So comparing hand tools with power tools is like comparing apples and donuts(not even oranges!).

Here is a partial quote from your statement that may explain to you why I misinterpreted what you may have meant. "The new Craftsman combo kits are built somewhere in Asia and are just Sears cheap versions of the Bosch 1617 design. Sears does this with many tools.".... I apologize for my misunderstanding, but in my defense I think its obvious why I came to that conclusion, Mike.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No worries Duane. Written word is easily misinterpeted since it doesn't give you the "flavor" of conversation. Punctuation can totally change meaning. I understand your message about warranties. "Hand Tools" is very specific and does not include cutting tools like drill bits, taps, dies, saw blades and router bits.


----------



## Alf Beharie (Apr 12, 2015)

Phil P said:


> Sorry, Will, but that's not true for the "brands" in Europe. Festool really do manufacture their own in-house, Bosch use Scintilla in Switzerland (who they own in any case, although I suspect they in turn sub some of it to Hidria-Perles), however the GKF600 (our version of the Colt) comes from Malaysia and the GMF1600 (our version of the MR23) is brought-in from the USA and so may well be Chinese in origin, Mafell make their own 1/2in router in-house, but buy the 8mm plungers from Festool, deWalt uses Hidria-Perles in Slovenia for their plungers and the same firm is also used by Trend and Virutex for parts of their ranges and sells it's under its' own brand name as well, Metabo still make their own 8mm plunger in-house (they used to sell it to Holz-Her and AEG as well in pre-TTI days), Casals/Freud (who used to make a lot of stuff for others) have all but disappeared as has Felisatti (who used to assemble for DW, amongst others) since both being bought by a Russian firm, Interskol, a few years back whilst some of our Makitas are actually assembled locally at Telford in the UK. Phil


That is incorrect Phil...Freud was bought by Bosch! See this:

Bosch Acquires Freud Power Tool Accessories - coptool.com


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Alf Beharie said:


> That is incorrect Phil...Freud was bought by Bosch! See this:
> 
> Bosch Acquires Freud Power Tool Accessories - coptool.com


router bits not the Freud routers...


----------



## tanya (Jul 26, 2015)

*price for sears craftsman roughter*

What is the price of a sears craftsman roughter


----------

